# mbta green line trolley



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 22, 2009)

are there any passes for the trolley. i don't see anything about it on the MBTA. they don't even show trolleys as a option. so how much is the green line trolley and others.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 22, 2009)

Green line trolleys are just like the subway and buses, $2.00 per ride with a Charlie Ticket and $1.70 with a Charlie Card. However for the purposes of the Gathering, the 7-day Link pass will cover all Green line trolleys. That's why I've recommended to the group to get a Link pass if you're going to be in Boston for more than 2 days.

The only transportation not covered by the Link pass during the Gathering is the Amtrak rides, the Commuter rail rides, and Express buses.

Otherwise, if you set foot on a regular bus, trolley, Green Line, subway, Silver line, whatever, the Link pass covers it. So please stop worrying and just be prepared to buy the 7-day link pass once the Lake Shore arrives into Boston. You'll save the maximum of money by buying the pass and you won't have any worries when it comes to riding local buses, subways, or trolleys. Just don't loose the pass!

I know that this is all new to you, but please just follow my recommendations and you'll be fine. I've done Boston extensively and looked at everything, that's why I made that costs page so that people can see what they need to buy. If things go well, read all trains on time or close to on time, I'll even be in South Station to greet the group arriving on the LSL. And I'll be able to assist anyone who needs help to buy the Link passes and direct them to the subway. So once you make friends with the rest of the group during your ride on the LSL, just hang with them as you get off at South Station.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 22, 2009)

AlanB said:


> close to on time, I'll even be in South Station to greet the group arriving on the LSL. And I'll be able to assist anyone who needs help to buy the Link passes and direct them to the subway. So once you make friends with the rest of the group during your ride on the LSL, just hang with them as you get off at South Station.


Aloha

Alan's organization is impeccable, now just to keep Murphy confused, he can screw up with the best of them. I am writing for myself but I know that all of us will find time to become friends on the LSL, Assuming we don't scare anyone with our Motley Crew :lol:

So few Days, So many miles, IT"S GOING TO BE FUN.


----------

